# IPV2 by Pioneer4you



## ESH (22/11/14)

I have been vapeing for 3 months now and really wanted to move on to RBA's etc.
For my birthday my one true love AKA Wife bought me a bunch of vape kit, the core of which where an Orchid RBA and the subject of this review a Pioneer4you IPV2. (shout out to the guys from VapeKing PTA, thanks for your assistance with the procurement of the kit)

Note that most of the photos where taken today, so the mod does have a few scratches that are the result of my constant clumsiness, perhaps that is a testament to the IPV2's robustness.

First off here is a pic of what you get, note that the tiny hex driver is not in the pic but is included later:


So here we have the standard stuff the Box the mod, the documentation, 2 spare screws and a USB charging cable, I would have liked a longer cable.
I like the fact that I can charge the mod while vaping, it isn't pass-through as many other mods claim in fact no real mods are truly pass-through as a USB port can provide a maximum of 0.5 amp, so in effect a pass-through is a trickle charge and the fire current actually comes from the battery. (clarification finished  )

Below is the control panel:


Simple yet functional, 3 buttons one to fire and 2 to set the wattage, the display indicates the selected wattage, the resistance of the coil(s) the voltage that will be used to fire.
Using a combination of the buttons the mod's wattage is easily adjusted and by using a combination of the buttons the IPV2 can be locked / unlocked and the top touch sensor can be turned on or off.
Speaking of here is a top view that shows the touch sensor:


The touch sensor is a feature that I quite like as it emulates the top firing button found on devices like the Reos etc, however it does take some getting used to, unlike other reviews that I have read / watched I have not had any issues with the touch sensor firing unless I intend it to.

Now for a look inside:


The battery fits snugly and has a ribbon to facilitate easy removal, nice one Pioneer4you.

Below is a pic of the battery contacts, proper quality!

See the solid contact not just a spring edge on the battery, I Like 

Here is a pic of the tiny Hex driver, be sure not to loose it, I have drilled a small hole into the handle and attached it to my vape carry case 


I haven't had any issues with the screws at all in fact they feel like precision screws.

*Specifications:*
Power Range: 7 to 50 W
Max Voltage: 8.5 V
Resistance Range: 0.2 to 3 Ohms
Current Limit: 16 A

*Dimensions: *
H: +- 100 mm
W: +- 50 mm
D: +- 22 mm

*Conclusion:*
- I vape from 7 to 28 watts (so far) I only use the 50 watt setting for burning coils, so in that regard there is more than enough power.
- The 510 connector thread is solid with an adjustable spring-loaded center pin so electrical connectivity is always good and all of my RBA's fit perfectly (well only 4 so far but hopefully this collection will grow).
- The Fire touch sensor is a plus for me as it reduces the number of times that I push the mechanical fire button, all buttons have a finite number of presses, thus I believe that this mod should last a lot longer for this feature, however it is very easy to disable should you want too.(bottom button + mechanical fire button)
- Power (wattage) setting is straight forward and in general the controls are easy to use.
- Trickle charging (USB to PC) works a charm without the PC putting up any fuss, it just charges no driver install requests...
Overall I love this mod.

*Just one note:* As with all high power vaping devices please use decent batteries!!!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## jtgrey (22/11/14)

Very very nice little box mod ! A winner in my book


----------



## ESH (22/11/14)

jtgrey said:


> Very very nice little box mod ! A winner in my book


Yup Yup, It rocks in my book


----------



## VapeSnow (22/11/14)

I cant wait to get my IPV2s . Really nice you can update the chip to 75watte


----------



## Andre (22/11/14)

Great review with super pictures, thank you.


----------



## Silver (22/11/14)

Great review @ESH 
Thanks for sharing and bringing this to my attention in the other thread
I must say it does look very good and would more than likely serve my needs very well
I will definitely consider this mod. 
Does it come with magnets for easier removal of the door?


----------



## VandaL (22/11/14)

Great review, a friend of mine has this updated version of the V2. It is much heavier then mine due to a heavier metal used, the paint job is also excellent in comparison. The LCD is not too bright and they have made the display timeout far more optimal. The 2 biggest improvements externally are the spring loaded 510 and the touch sensor has been done right you actually need to put finger pressure on it for it to fire therefore eliminating the whole drop of juice firing it. @Silver no magnets 






The guy from P4y sent me this a few months ago ^ when I was trying to order a V3 from them, ending up making the mistake and ordering from a .US retailer who only uses USPS(SAPO!!!!!!!!) so I'm still waiting over a month now  all the p4y units were booked by resellers when I enquired.

I love my V2, been using it 3 months now with no real issue beside those stupid screws on the back door, PRESTIK FTW!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (23/11/14)

@ESH well done on a very well written review. Pictures and detail are all very helpful.


----------



## ESH (23/11/14)

Andre said:


> Great review with super pictures, thank you.


Thanks and my pleasure


----------



## ESH (23/11/14)

Silver said:


> Great review @ESH
> Thanks for sharing and bringing this to my attention in the other thread
> I must say it does look very good and would more than likely serve my needs very well
> I will definitely consider this mod.
> Does it come with magnets for easier removal of the door?


Hi @Sliver it comes with tiny hex screws a bit of a pain magnets would have been better.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

